# wanting to end a long term relationship



## fleur24 (Jun 3, 2010)

hi
i've been in a relationship for nearly 18years, since i was 17 with my partner. we have two children aged 17 & 14 but i feel that i'm no longer in love with him and need to break away. i went to uni got a degree and a better job and hes still unemployed and does not financially support me etc. i'm scared how he'll react when i try to end the relationship..


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Are you sure you want to end the relationship? Why are you scared of how he will react? Do you think he will become violent and possibly harm you or your children? If that's the case, move out first, with the children and then notify him, which may seem really cold, but you must protect yourself and the kids first.

Otherwise, just break it to him gently, in a public place if you feel he may lose it when he first hears the news.

If you aren't 100% sure you want to leave the relationship, tell him that the two of you need to get into counseling, if he refuses, then you'll know you might want to move on.


----------

